
35% of Homebuyers Bid on a Home Before Seeing It in Person - appsolutelytosh
https://www.redfin.com/blog/2018/02/sight-unseen-in-2017.html
======
masonic
35% made _an_ offer sight-unseen at some point, not necessarily an accepted
offer and not necessarily any offer on the home they eventually purchased.

~~~
appsolutelytosh
True, however making an offer is typically a legally binding action so the
Buyers making those offers were agreeing to perform if they were accepted.
It's exposing a shift in buyers openness to make large purchases purely from
the information they're presented digitally and not necessarily from an in-
person experience. For Sale signs and open houses be damned. - Tosh

